# XMLEncoder: Attribute nicht serialisieren



## vbtricks (26. Jan 2008)

Salut,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die get-Methode von Attributen, die nicht serialisiert werden sollen, entsprechend zu markieren?
Das, was bei ObjectOutputStream transient bewirkt.
Das Attribut muss public lesbar bleiben.


Danke im Voraus,

Stefan


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jan 2008)

http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc/articles/persistence4/#transient


----------



## vbtricks (29. Jan 2008)

Salut,

das muss ich nur einmal irgendwo (z.B. in einem statischen Konstruktor) ausführen?


Stefan


----------

